# Tormek T7 Sharpening System



## Newton

The only thing better than having one is having a friend that has one. Now…..if I only had a friend.


----------



## coloradoclimber

Indeed Don, that is part of what pushed me to get one. Whenever someone comes over and uses my knives they always comment on how sharp they are, then they ask how I get them that sharp, and then being a knife snob I usually offer to sharpen up a couple knives for them, and next thing you know I'm sharpening knives for the neighborhood.

I now sharpen my knives, my daughters knives, my GF's knives, my GF's mothers knives, and any other random knives that show up. But hey, I usually get a cobbler, casserole, or some jars of jam around christmas time, so it all works out.


----------



## sbryan55

This is a nice review. I have one of these on my wish list. I have tried all the other methods- grinder, sandpaper, stones and WS3000. I am currently satisfied with the WS3000 as it produces a nice edge but after finding out how much easier it is to work with sharp tools I feel that the Tormek is the next step up to putting a superior edge on chisels and planes. The knife, scissors etc. are a plus as well.

I agree with you that it is well worth the money.


----------



## FloridaUFGator

Scott, I was also a satisfied WS3000 customer (and still am for the price). All I can say is that when you take the plunge on the Tormek (and I took the complete plunge - the Ultimate set) there is NO wanting to go back. It is night and day from the WS3000. I too compared it to the JET and again - no comparison. I only own a few tools that I would expect to last my lifetime and this is one of them.


----------



## GaryK

That's a great sharpener!

I have a green one with all the tooling. I bought it all together and saved some money.

I don't regret it at all!

Initial cost aside, I think it's the best their is. The clones are cheap copies.


----------



## SteveRussell

Hello,

Congrats on your new Tormek! I have four Tormeks (including the new T 7) and I really love using them in my woodturning studio. The more you use your Tormek, the more you will love it as well. Take care and best wishes to you and yours!

Steve Russell


----------



## Tim_456

sounds like it's easy to get things "scary sharp". Maybe it's time to move this up on the priority list. thanks for the great review.


----------



## David

Great review of the Tormek! It is a very solid machine that produces a keen edge. I did a similar review comparing the *Jet vs Tormek* as I had both in my shop at one time. Bottom line . . . get the Tormek!


----------



## pashley

That pic of you with at planer knife (?) cutting the paper pretty much says it all!.

Great, ANOTHER tool I MUST have! LOL.


----------



## coloradoclimber

The second pic is not me. I snapshot it from Jeff Farris's demonstration videos at SharpToolsUSA. In the video Jeff demonstrates dinging the edge of a chisel with a hand ax and then regrinding and sharpening it. He then hones the chisel and proceeds to take the paper shaving you see in the second pic.

I wouldn't have posted that picture if I hadn't duplicated the results many times over myself. The only difference is that Jeff uses a Tormek flyer and I use plain paper. The flyer is actually stiffer and a little easier to cut. I shave plain paper because it's cheap and handy and if the edge is anything but sharp it will fold the paper out of the way, plain paper is not stiff enough to bite unless the tool is very sharp. I've sharpened chisels and plane irons sharp enough to sit there and make full length confetti all day long. Newspaper works the same way, floppy and hard to bite unless the edge is sharp.

Other than the outrageous price it really is a nice tool that actually delivers on what it promises.


----------



## Schmidty

When I went to college this is the system we and I loved it. First thing we learned was the normal grinding and oil stone routine, and then we got to use this. In my opinion this took half the time and you get better results.


----------



## jaxx

My T7 arrived a few days ago and at last my tools are sharp, No hair on hands or arms now just a few nicks and smooth. i paid 460 uk pounds but you get what you pay for. im sure it wont be too long before my friends start bringing edge tools with them when they visit superb design features and rock solid build.


----------



## MattV

I have this unit (Tormek) and love it. I sharpen everything from my turning tools to my kitchen knives.

Once you get the hang of it, you0 can sharpen pretty much everything you own (no saw blades though).

From a price perspective, Over the years, I have purchased a number of man-made and natural sharpening stones (probably 10) and extra add ons to my grinder (for turning) which didn't work that well - when you add them all up and the quality of the sharpening you get from the Tormek, the price is a deal. It's a once in a life-time purchase.


----------



## Jon_Banquer

Helpful review. Thank you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It is surely the nicest system out there, but it's sure hard to buy a sharpener that costs almost as much as a table saw. I'm no cheapskate, but I just can't do it…


----------



## woodjewelry

I have a Tormek system for years ( not a t7 probably a t1?), never had any problems. With the amount of time it saved me its been well worth the price.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thought you may like to see my video of the Upgrades I made to the Work Sharp including one that allows you to use Tormek jigs:


----------

